

iPhone Graphing Calculator App - rgrieselhuber
http://www.iphone-calc.com/wp/

======
rgrieselhuber
Apologies for the self-comment...

I was going through some old boxes and found my TI-83 calculator and realized
that if someone created an iPhone app version with a nice programming
language, it could be a serious contender to TI's business. After a quick
search, I found this and it looks like a beautiful start.

